# Male/Female Gourami??



## OakRaid (Mar 17, 2004)

I was wondering if you guys could help me identify the sex on these fish.
I know the female gourami doesn't have much color and is mostly a grey silver, and also that the dorsal fin is more rounded. But I still am having a hard time. Don't know if they are female, or if they are males with poor coloring...I am going to send along some pic's...bot very good quality with this little digital I am using...but am hoping someone can tell one way or the other....Thanks again!!


----------



## OldManShiver (Mar 30, 2004)

Hard to tell from the pic - is that a dwarf?
If so, I have always seen females with no color at all - pure silver or whatever you would call it. There may be exceptions, but I've kept and bred them on and off for a number of years and have never positively ID'd a female with any stripes. When I want a female, I go for the colorless ones - you can't really go wrong.


----------



## OakRaid (Mar 17, 2004)

Graham said:


> Hard to tell from the pic - is that a dwarf?
> If so, I have always seen females with no color at all - pure silver or whatever you would call it. There may be exceptions, but I've kept and bred them on and off for a number of years and have never positively ID'd a female with any stripes. When I want a female, I go for the colorless ones - you can't really go wrong.


These two fish are just silver gray .. no stripes... I think what you are seeing is reflextion from the flash. So you are saying that if they are all silver they should be female? You have never seen a male that was all silver?? They are both in the tank with my male now ... and the male is pretty much just chacing them around pretty bad right. Hoping he will mellow out soon, or I don't think they will last long. How did your males react to addition to new females??


----------



## OldManShiver (Mar 30, 2004)

I've never seen a male that didn't have color and stripes, so I think it's pretty safe to assume you have females. I have always added males to a tank with females or added them at the same time. I've never added females to males. If he's "ready to go" and she isn't, she's going to get really harassed and beat. It might just be a new fish introduction issue, though - which should pass in a couple days. If not, I'd suggest removing the male for a while and reintroducing him later.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I would assume that fish is a female based on the shape of the forehead. In most of the labyrinth fish I've come across the females have a smooth forehead and the males have somewhat of a hump or at least less smooth forehead. That's a generalization, but has proven true for me in the past.

Best,
Phil


----------



## OakRaid (Mar 17, 2004)

Thank you guys .. Based on what you guys have said, and the reactions of my male...I am pretty confident they are both females. 
The male is still chasing them...but not quite as bad...and has been very busy building a big bubble nest (at the expence of some of my plants :evil: BUt if they end up breeding it will be worth it. Have never experianced breeding fish, So will be something new for me.
Thanks again.
Dave


----------

